# Low dollar pre/pro opinion



## tpremo55 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm assembling iteration one of a home theater and am looking for a low dollar pre-pro. I've looked at the emotiva UMC-200, but the lack of analog video inputs makes it less interesting to me. Good pre-pros that meet my needs start around $1000 and I'd rather spend the money on a projector. 

Thus, I've turned to looking at older receivers. Requirements are as follows:
- pre-outs (I have an adcom amp I'll be using for main channels and a BGW pro amp for subs). 
- HDMI switching
- Analog video in
- Good sound quality - better than average (I do listen to music here and have a "statements" front end)
- Reliability (lots of stories about HDMI boards and othe issues on units over the past few years - that said, I've got a long history of fixing broken stuff but I like knowing the project before I own it - see below)

Two options at hand today via a local CL avenue:

Marantz SR4002 - 2008 vintage. the last of the old style look and one of the first (and last) near entry level receivers to be as feature rich as it is. Challenges are power(not an issue), no setup through HDMI, and non-customizable labels(eh)... It can be had for around $200. Fully working, original owner. 

Integra DTR-40.1 - 2010 vintage. More features than the Marantz, with triggers, better EQ, updated processors, etc. however, this unit needs a new HDMI board which is something I would need to repair. I've been under impressed with Onkyo sound quality and hesitate to go this route, but the newer unit is bound to please more so in other areas. Can be had for as little as $150, maybe less. 

Goal is to get something that will allow me the pre-outs that processes most DVD and BR material today, that I can later upgrade to a serious processor and repurpose the older receiver. 

Question: is the Marantz a solid piece of equipment? Would it do what I seem to think it will? Are their key limitations I'm missing?
Question: has anyone ever tried the Oven repair on HDMI boards? Is the integra a huge step up from the Marantz in features or SQ? Is there a source for replacement HDMI boards so that I can get an idea of self-repair costs?

I'm tossed between these options and have been looking for a,while for something that met these requirements. I've got to move quick if I want either of these, but I'm not otherwise in a hurry.

Any other recommendations are welcome. If anyone has an old faithful they are looking to get rid of, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Have a look at the Outlaw Model 975 it may well fit all of your requirements. I've been on the fence with this one for a while, currently using a Denon 3805 but it has no HDMI. Inexpensive pre/pros are few and far between.


----------



## tpremo55 (Dec 14, 2007)

nova said:


> Have a look at the Outlaw Model 975 it may well fit all of your requirements. I've been on the fence with this one for a while, currently using a Denon 3805 but it has no HDMI. Inexpensive pre/pros are few and far between.


I've looked at that one. I've seen/heard mixed reviews over the receiver route. I'm not as familiar with these as I am the emotiva units.


----------



## tpremo55 (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, I picked up a project for fun and temp use.
I picked up a Integra DTR-40.1 for a pretty good deal (I think) but the HDMI board has been reportedly acting up. I should have it hooked up to test what is going on later today. 

I've seen a guy on Ebay that will repair audio problems with the HDMI boards for $75.
I'm also reading the threads on all the Onkyos with HDMI board issues and the DIY repair successes. They all seem to be focused on the SR606 and others, but I'm thinking there are likely similarities with this unit. 

For now, I can get by without HDMI, but will need it soon.

If anyone has guidance on the repair, I'm all ears.

Thanks!


----------

